# 2011           21 DAY FAST



## gn1g (Dec 1, 2010)

I am getting mentally and spiritually prepared to do a 21 day daniel fast with Franklin Jentzen starting Jan 9, 2011.  anyone want to join?

Fasting | Jentezen Franklin


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Dec 1, 2010)

I would love to join.


----------



## diadall (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes.  But I will start on the 11th.  My friends 40th birthday is in Amelia Island the 7th - 10th. 

I am subscribing (now that I know how to do it)


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I usually start my new year off by fasting. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## gn1g (Dec 2, 2010)

I am going to be praying for everyone's strength.  I need next year to be soooo much better than this year!


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 9, 2010)

I might be intrested in joining!


----------



## gn1g (Dec 9, 2010)

c'mon we can do it!  we will be glad we did.  I for one need Gods instructions, directions and whatever else he wants to talk to me about.


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in I had did this fast and had a life changing expirence.........


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 9, 2010)

In....


----------



## star (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!!! Seems like we lost the "the sticky" on this subject. I will try to bump it.


----------



## BeautyPoint (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## star (Dec 13, 2010)

Thread gives back ground and info of this annual fast.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ch...fasting-praying-pastor-jentezen-franklin.html


----------



## Zeal (Dec 13, 2010)

Funny that I came here and found this. Ijust printed out my contract about 2 hours ago.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 14, 2010)

I am going to step out of the boat.. Trust YHWH and say... I'm In.  I'm not sure how but I KNOW technology will be a part of it


----------



## DreamLife (Dec 15, 2010)

I want to do this...I really want 2011 to be a better year.


----------



## lovely008 (Dec 15, 2010)

bye bye---


----------



## star (Dec 18, 2010)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 18, 2010)

I do a fast every year in Jan (need to do it more) but I'm in I already have the book and journal from earlier this year. I need some serious clarification and guidance!


----------



## star (Dec 21, 2010)

Bumping!!!


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think I'll be buying his book. But, I would love to fast with y'all. I was listening to a great sermon by Pastor G. Craige Lewis on the importance of fasting to break the powers of the flesh and deny yourself. I would like to break down a mental stronghold that I've never fully broken since getting saved. If I could fast for 21 days, I know God is going to show himself strong. 


But, I'm not going to lie the thought of fasting this long makes me nervous. I've never fasted longer than a day or two. But, having accountability will def. help.


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 26, 2010)

Sarophina said:


> I don't think I'll be buying his book. But, I would love to fast with y'all. I was listening to a great sermon by Pastor G. Craige Lewis on the importance of fasting to break the powers of the flesh and deny yourself. I would like to break down a mental stronghold that I've never fully broken since getting saved. If I could fast for 21 days, I know God is going to show himself strong.
> 
> 
> But, I'm not going to lie the thought of fasting this long makes me nervous. I've never fasted longer than a day or two. But, having accountability will def. help.



Here's the sermon link for anyone whose interested. 
http://www.true-church.org/atcp-8-23-09.mp3


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yesterday, I was in my room and I looked down and saw a book I had bought, about fasting. I must of bought it some time ago becaue I didn't remember when I got it. I'm excited to read it. I very excited to start this fast as well, I know God wants to take our relationship to that next level and take me higher and I believe this fast will set me on my way.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello ladies,
 I would like to participate in this fast and I want to do the Daniel fast (No meat, no sweets, no bread) My question is, is fish considered a meat? I really need to know because I want to do it right. I have never done this before and I believe this is right on time and exactly what I need. I hope this isn't a dumb question.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Dec 30, 2010)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I would like to participate in this fast and I want to do the Daniel fast (No meat, no sweets, no bread) My question is, is fish considered a meat? I really need to know because I want to do it right. I have never done this before and I believe this is right on time and exactly what I need. I hope this isn't a dumb question.



Hi! I'm doing the Daniel fast as well, fish is is not aloud. It's basically a vegan diet. You can have fruit, veggies, some oils, and some grains. I found two good websites with info, but I'm on my phone right now. One has some good recipes  as well.. i will eta when I get home with the site.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Hi! I'm doing the Daniel fast as well, fish is is not aloud. It's basically a vegan diet. You can have fruit, veggies, some oils, and some grains. I found two good websites with info, but I'm on my phone right now. One has some good recipes as well.. i will eta when I get home with the site.


 

Ok, thanks! I will be on the look out for it!


----------



## lovely008 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was watching Jentezen preaching this past week and he recommended (OK more like challenged LOL) that 1st time fasters do the Full Fast for the first 3 days and change to the Daniel Fast the rest of the 21 day fast. Anyone else thinking of doing this? I feel a bit overwhelmed by a 21 day fast but of course, God will be my strength. I'm extremely excited about it...so much so that I want to start it on the 1st but I heard that corporate fasts are more powerful.


----------



## mrselle (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in.  Still thinking about how I will go about this, but I know I need to do it.  God has been speaking to me on so many things and this past week He has really been getting on me (in a gentle way) about some things I have been having issues with over the years....mainly my relationship with certain people.  A change has to come, but I have been reluctant to do the changing.  I have to do better.  I want to do better.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Dec 31, 2010)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Ok, thanks! I will be on the look out for it!


 

HTH! 

The Daniel Fast - for the body, soul and spirit

Daniel Fast Guidelines


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 31, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll be starting the Daniel fast on Jan. 10th.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in.  I need to get super serious as I am facing major crossroads in my life.  God is so good to me this is the least I can do! 
Be Blessed ladies!


----------



## gn1g (Dec 31, 2010)

The more I read about fasting the more motivate I become.  Yesterday I was thinking, actually it was the enemy talking, how in the world will I go that long with out sweets.  Then I began to read about the benefits of fasting again.  I CAN DO ALLLLLLL THINGS THRU CHRIST WHO STRENGTHENS ME!!!

Yes we can.

I will be sure to have the right foods around me all the time.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 31, 2010)

lovely008 said:


> I was watching Jentezen preaching this past week and he recommended (OK more like challenged LOL) that 1st time fasters *do the Full Fast* for the first 3 days and change to the Daniel Fast the rest of the 21 day fast. Anyone else thinking of doing this? I feel a bit overwhelmed by a 21 day fast but of course, God will be my strength. I'm extremely excited about it...so much so that I want to start it on the 1st but I heard that corporate fasts are more powerful.




Is that the absolute fast?  what did he mean by FULL fast?  I love his ministry.


----------



## CarolinaGal (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm starting the Daniel Fast on the 1st. I have a few good books lined up for my fast. The first is "Becoming a Woman of Prayer." 

I've done the fast before, but I feel as though I was a passive participant instead of an active participant. I basically fasted with no purpose or direction.


----------



## lovely008 (Dec 31, 2010)

gn1g said:


> Is that the absolute fast?  what did he mean by FULL fast?  I love his ministry.



Full Fast is when you drink only liquids (includes water, 100% fruit/veggie juice, clear broth). I'm not taking any supplements either. I'm actually doing a one day full fast right now and have just been drinking water and juice. I just drank a little too much juice and now I have a headache! So, just a tip! 

Last night, I asked The Holy Spirit to prepare me and next thing my mom was in my room and we ended up staying up till 3am praying and praising The Lord. I woke up this morning with songs of praise on my lips! And this is my first fast ever! God is good...

The absolute fast is eating/drinking absolutely nothing. No water, food, liquids. Imagine, Moses and Elijah did absolute fasts for 40 days and 40 nights when doctors recommend never to go 3 days without water. Only by the grace and power of GOD!


----------



## star (Jan 2, 2011)

lovely008 said:


> Full Fast is when you drink only liquids (includes water, 100% fruit/veggie juice, clear broth). I'm not taking any supplements either. I'm actually doing a one day full fast right now and have just been drinking water and juice. I just drank a little too much juice and now I have a headache! So, just a tip!
> 
> Last night, I asked The Holy Spirit to prepare me and next thing my mom was in my room and we ended up staying up till 3am praying and praising The Lord. I woke up this morning with songs of praise on my lips! And this is my first fast ever! God is good...
> 
> The absolute fast is eating/drinking absolutely nothing. No water, food, liquids. Imagine, Moses and Elijah did absolute fasts for 40 days and 40 nights when doctors recommend never to go 3 days without water. Only by the grace and power of GOD!



If your read some documentation it will be little diffrent from what you have my understanding is full fast is* WATER only *and Absolute is *NO water *or liquid of any kind which cannot be done longer than 3 days or less.

A liquid fast of juice, broth or any kind of food is partial fast because you still getting food. See Jentzen Franklin list I bumped of kinds of fast and also pick up the book by *George Wilis called God Choosen fast*" which provides history and scriptures. But whatever you and God come up for you to do is FINE because a fasting and prayer is personal between you and God. The information we obtain is to used as a guide and for some it has to be twicked to ther personal walk with God and other circumstances. God is looking at the heart and reason for fasting and praying which should ALL revolved around a better walk with Him while interceeding for others.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 2, 2011)

Count me in!! I always like to start my year off with fasting and prayer.  This will be my third year doing the Daniel Fast and I am very much looking forward to it.  I had already planned to begin my fast on the 3rd before realizing that Pastor Franklin was starting the corporate fast on the 9th, I may just keep going until the the 29th.

A couple of tips for 1st timers.

1) make sure you read labels. My first fast I was shocked at how many items have sugar or high fructose corn syrup like canned beans, tomatoes even vegetable broth!!!

2). you don't have to go broke on this fast you can get cheap frozen veggies (no sauce), boil in-the-bag brown rice, canned or bagged beans and potatoes.  These are pretty much my staples during the fast.

3) Preparation, preparation, preparation.  I cannot stress this enough because this fast has so many restrictions that it is nearly impossible to find things at the last minute that you can eat. 

4). Every craving is opportunity for prayer. I found the best way to deal with cravings (coffee, coffee, coffee ) for me is prayer, it is a fast after all.  

I wish everyone the best in their fast and remember if you mess up just get right back on track!  I will keep you all in my prayers and please do the same for me.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 2, 2011)

Peace & Blessings Sisters in Christ!  I will be participating and praying for us all.  Allow God to move and take heed to His direction.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 2, 2011)

lovely008 said:


> Last night, I asked The Holy Spirit to prepare me and next thing my mom was in my room and *we ended up staying up till 3am praying and praising The Lord. I woke up this morning with songs of praise on my lips! And this is my first fast ever! God is good...*



That is so awesome! It is such a wonderful thing when family members can get together and pray and worship.  I pray that the remainder of your fast will be just as awesome and the Lord will do amazing things in your life.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can we still take our vitamins on the fast?


----------



## star (Jan 3, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Can we still take our vitamins on the fast?



Some people do and some don't. Just use your own discretion on this. I have done it both ways and if I am in fact eating something like on a Daniel fast I take my supplements.


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in....this will be doing the Dainel fast also this will be my first fast. 
The links and additional info in everyone posts has help me prepare myself for the 21 day fast.....thank you


----------



## lovely008 (Jan 3, 2011)

star said:


> If your read some documentation it will be little diffrent from what you have my understanding is full fast is* WATER only *and Absolute is *NO water *or liquid of any kind which cannot be done longer than 3 days or less.
> 
> A liquid fast of juice, broth or any kind of food is partial fast because you still getting food. See Jentzen Franklin list I bumped of kinds of fast and also pick up the book by *George Wilis called God Choosen fast*" which provides history and scriptures. But whatever you and God come up for you to do is FINE because a fasting and prayer is personal between you and God. The information we obtain is to used as a guide and for some it has to be twicked to ther personal walk with God and other circumstances. God is looking at the heart and reason for fasting and praying which should ALL revolved around a better walk with Him while interceeding for others.



Ah cool, I actually got the reference for the full fast from Jentezen's ministry. Like you said, it's all just advice/guidelines really not hard set rules. It's 100% whatever God puts upon our hearts that is what we should follow, we need to give him total control!



Uniqzoe said:


> That is so awesome! It is such a wonderful thing when family members can get together and pray and worship. *I pray that the remainder of your fast will be just as awesome and the Lord will do amazing things in your life.*



Yes! I am truly blessed because my parents have been praying for me for YEARS and now I can pray and worship WITH them. And yes my fast was awesome AWESOME from start to finish. I now see why it is vital for christians to fast, the closeness with God that sprouts from truly learning to *starve the flesh and feed the spirit*...words cannot describe. Also, I had a big prayer answered before my 2 day fast ended. I had been praying for my brother to rededicate his life to God and he texted me on the morning of New year's day that he broke down at a NYE party he was with friends because of such strong conviction and that he ran home and cried out to God for forgiveness. God is SOOOO good! 

I'm joining a 21 day fast that is starting tomorrow at the church I recently started to attend. I just found out today they were doing it! I'll just say again that God is mighty and so good to us. I'm just in awe of him and I cannot WAIT for the fast.


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 3, 2011)

I will be joining you on the 21 day fast.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 3, 2011)

I went out an got this food list perhaps it will be helpful to one:

One of the great things about the Daniel Fast is that you are not limited to any specific amount of food, but rather to the kinds of food you can eat. The Daniel Fast is limited to vegetables (includes fruits) and water.


If you want a print out of this list in brochure form to use yourself or share with others, please visit The Daniel Fast - for the body, soul and spirit 

Special Note: if you have health issues, please be sure to contact your health professional for advice before committing to any fast including the Daniel Fast. If you would like a list of the foods included and excluded in the Daniel Fast to show your doctor, just copy the contents of this page. Also, if you are interested in a collection of recipes that will take you through an entire 21-day Daniel fast, click here.

After answering hundreds of questions about the Daniel Fast, I am updating the food guidelines. My hope is that it will serve as a more complete list. The original list used by many people was issued in a book about fasting. I know the author tried to do the best he could, but that isn’t the same as getting hundreds of questions seeking clarification. So here is the new list that I hope helps.

Please make sure to READ THE LABEL when purchasing packaged, canned or bottled foods. They should be sugar-free and chemical-free. Keep this in mind as you review this list of acceptable foods.

Foods to include in your diet during the Daniel Fast

All fruits. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or canned. Fruits include but are not limited to apples, apricots, bananas, blackberries, blueberries, boysenberries, cantaloupe, cherries, cranberries, figs, grapefruit, grapes, guava, honeydew melon, kiwi, lemons, limes, mangoes, nectarines, oranges, papayas, peaches, pears, pineapples, plums, prunes, raisins, raspberries, strawberries, tangelos, tangerines, watermelon

All vegetables. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or canned. Vegetables include but are not limited to artichokes, asparagus, beets, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, celery, chili peppers, collard greens, corn, cucumbers, eggplant, garlic, ginger root, kale, leeks, lettuce, mushrooms, mustard greens, okra, onions, parsley, potatoes, radishes, rutabagas, scallions, spinach, sprouts, squashes, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, turnips, watercress, yams, zucchini, veggie burgers are an option if you are not allergic to soy.

All whole grains, including but not limited to whole wheat, brown rice, millet, quinoa, oats, barley, grits, whole wheat pasta, whole wheat tortillas, rice cakes and popcorn.

All nuts and seeds, including but not limited to sunflower seeds, cashews, peanuts, sesame. Also nut butters including peanut butter.

All legumes. These can be canned or dried. Legumes include but are not limited to dried beans, pinto beans, split peas, lentils, black eyed peas, kidney beans, black beans, cannellini beans, white beans.

All quality oils including but not limited to olive, canola, grape seed, peanut, and sesame.

Beverages: spring water, distilled water or other pure waters.

Other: tofu, soy products, vinegar, seasonings, salt, herbs and spices. 

Foods to avoid on the Daniel Fast

All meat and animal products including but not limited to beef, lamb, pork, poultry, and fish.

All dairy products including but not limited to milk, cheese, cream, butter, and eggs.

All sweeteners including but not limited to sugar, raw sugar, honey, syrups, molasses, and cane juice.

All leavened bread including Ezekiel Bread (it contains yeast and honey) and baked goods.

All refined and processed food products including but not limited to artificial flavorings, food additives, chemicals, white rice, white flour, and foods that contain artificial preservatives.

All deep fried foods including but not limited to potato chips, French fries, corn chips.

All solid fats including shortening, margarine, lard and foods high in fat.

Beverages including but not limited to coffee, tea, herbal teas, carbonated beverages, energy drinks, and alcohol.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 3, 2011)

@Lovely008, I am so happy to hear about your brother!!!!! God is awesome and its amazing what happens when our prayers line up with his desires.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 3, 2011)

*@gn1g*,
I had not heard of avoiding herbal teas or including apple and orange juices in a Daniel Fast. Thanks for sharing!

For all,
If you have prayed and asked God what type of fast and for his grace to finish the fast etc, go for it. If the Daniel fast is not going to work for you, then do a partial. Don't forget to include non-food items like fasting from technology, TV, shopping, phone calls,  whatever. The point of course is to show God we are seeking His ways. Don't forget to anoint yourselves before you start your fast w/oil.
I can't wait to see how God will move in my life this year! Sometimes he and sometimes. Oh well, out with the old, in with the new!
Matt 6:16-18
16 “When you fast, do not look somber as the hypocrites do, for they disfigure their faces to show others they are fasting. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 17 But when you fast, put oil on your head and wash your face, 18 so that it will not be obvious to others that you are fasting, but only to your Father, who is unseen; and your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.


----------



## CarolinaGal (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies! So, far so good. God is amazing! I started my Daniel fast by...reading the book of Daniel. LOL! I need to focus on limiting TV, internet, etc and just focusing on God. Honestly,I think that part of me is scared of what He might tell me. 

Hugs!


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 3, 2011)

lovely008 said:


> I was watching Jentezen preaching this past week and he recommended (OK more like challenged LOL) that 1st time fasters do the Full Fast for the first 3 days and change to the Daniel Fast the rest of the 21 day fast. Anyone else thinking of doing this? I feel a bit overwhelmed by a 21 day fast but of course, God will be my strength. I'm extremely excited about it...so much so that I want to start it on the 1st but I heard that corporate fasts are more powerful.


 

TY TY! I was super nervous for going that long on a full fast as a first timer. This is an excellent plan 

I'm so excited, I luv reading everyones posts, esp. concerning breakthroughs


----------



## Zeal (Jan 4, 2011)

I am so ready!!!!


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 4, 2011)

This starts on January 9 right? Also how do we annoit (sp) ourselves? I'm going to cut my tv intake to 1 hour per day and not spend any money (only on food,emergency, and bills) & I'm signing out of Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2011)

My church is starting on the 9th as well. Count me in.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 4, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> *@gn1g*,
> I had not heard of avoiding herbal teas or including apple and orange juices in a Daniel Fast. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> For all,
> ...


 

This has helped me soooooo much. I knew I heard GOD tell me to fast a particular item but sometime I still try to think it thru and think that I heard wrong. So your message is a confirmation for me.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 4, 2011)

CarolinaGal said:


> Hi Ladies! So, far so good. God is amazing! I started my Daniel fast by...reading the book of Daniel. LOL! I need to focus on limiting TV, internet, etc and just focusing on God. Honestly,I think that part of me is scared of what He might tell me.
> 
> Hugs!



Same here! This is my first time reading Daniel (though I've heard about him and the lions from others).


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 4, 2011)

My church is beginning a 21 day fast from 1/10/11 - 1/30/11.  Individual fasts, but my husband and I are going to do the Daniel's fast.  So - indirectly - I'll be "joining" you.  

me~



gn1g said:


> I am getting mentally and spiritually prepared to do a 21 day daniel fast with Franklin Jentzen starting Jan 9, 2011. anyone want to join?
> 
> Fasting | Jentezen Franklin


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> This starts on January 9 right? Also how do we annoit (sp) ourselves? I'm going to cut my tv intake to 1 hour per day and not spend any money (only on food,emergency, and bills) & I'm signing out of Facebook and Twitter.


What we have done at our church during corporate fasts is to place a very small amount of EVO in a container and pray over it asking God to consecrate it. Then on the morning of the first day after washing my face, I anoint my forehead with oil asking God to sanctify me as I enter the fast. I affirm my commitment to him as his living vessel and that I am open to receive instruction, correction, edification, and whatever else he see fit to impart to me during our time together. Some make a symbol of the cross, some just lightly touch the forehead. If any of the other ladies has specific input, I'd love to hear how they do it.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I apologize for all of the questions but I have yet another one! Since we are not able to eat fish, are we still able to take our fish oil supplements? I plan to take my other vitamins but I am not sure if I should substitute my fish oil for something else. I was thinking maybe flax oil instead but I am not sure,


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 4, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> I apologize for all of the questions but I have yet another one! Since we are not able to eat fish, are we still able to take our fish oil supplements? I plan to take my other vitamins but I am not sure if I should substitute my fish oil for something else. I was thinking maybe flax oil instead but I am not sure,


 
Since fish oil still comes from the fish, I don't believe it is allowed. I'm taking flaxseed oil, and maybe some coconut oil.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've decided to keep a journal and write down any questions I have for YHWH so he can help me to understand, I keep listening to man and it's confusing me. But now I'm listen to YHWH only.


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Jan 4, 2011)

God is so amazing.  Earlier, I talked with my mother in regards to the fact that I don't feel like I'm doing enough of God's works.  He led me to this post, so I can gain some guidance.  

I've never fasted before, so I will need all your prayers for support.  I will follow the directions posted for first time fasters, and I thank all of you ladies for your posts.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 5, 2011)

I will be joining!  I'm following Jentezen Franklin's 21-day corporate fast and I've read Fasting by him (great read).  I did a 21-day fast last year with a local church and it was an amazing start to 2010, I'm looking forward to doing it again!  I'm going to challenge myself and do the Daniel Fast the entire 21-days!!!  I've done many 6am-6pm partial fasts to the point where it isn't even a challenge anymore.  Giving up poultry (Im a pollotarian), dairy and sweets.... that's a serious challenge!  However, I know God will see me through!!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a link to WCCI's website. Apparently they are doing a corporate fast again this year as well. The food guidelines we are pretty well versed on but, I like the prayer and confessions they will be doing. I thought some of you might want to incorporate them into your fasting and praying as well.
Untitled Page
@jynlnd13, the prayer journaling is an excellent idea. For anyone who hasn't looked yet, I think Jentzen Franklin's website has some .pdf links that include a prayer journal.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Posting a link to Sid Roth's website. He had a guest on who urged all believers to pray for our country and the governments of this world. We all know these are very troubling times. It is not too late but the right type of changes will not come until our lands are healed by God. I hope along with all of the personal things we seek on the fast, we are remembering our government and leaders on all levels.
Sid Roth - It's Supernatural Messianic Vision: Rick Joyner


----------



## Blessedmocha (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been mentally preparing for this fast all week and looking forward to it.

I did a 21 day water only fast last year as per a Jentzen Franklin sermon i watched which told me to challenge myself because partial fasts, 6am-6pm and daniel fasts are not challenging enough for me anymore. 

By not eating food for 21 days and only drinking water, my soul is more focused on the Lord than when i attempted any other fast... For me an absolute fast is what my soul prefers otherwise i'm not spiritually focused.

Stay Blessed Ladies


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 7, 2011)

I am excited and nervous, but I will be starting a fast on Sunday for 21 days. Getting mentally prepared... I have some important life changing decisions I have to make this year and really need some guidance!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 8, 2011)

It's about to go down.  (Chumping Peanut M&Ms) and looking crazy. Silly me getting it in.  LOL


----------



## brg240 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll be participating in the fast as well. Jynlnd13 thank you for the idea about keeping a journal. I think I'll be doing that as well.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jan 8, 2011)

Zeal said:


> It's about to go down. *(Chumping Peanut M&Ms)* and looking crazy. Silly me getting it in. LOL


 
 

I'm eating skittles, lol.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 8, 2011)

it_comes_naturally said:


> I'm eating skittles, lol.


 
ROTFL!  I will be keeping a journal.  I usually do.  Not sure where yet.  Blogger, wordpress, here.  not to sure.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 8, 2011)

DreamLife said:


> I am excited and *nervous*, but I will be starting a fast on Sunday for 21 days. Getting mentally prepared... I have some important life changing decisions I have to make this year and really need some *guidance*!


 
Don't be nervous we are all here to hold each other accountable.  Waiting for a break through.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jan 8, 2011)

Zeal said:


> Don't be nervous we are all here to hold each other accountable. *Waiting for a break through*.


 

.................


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm really excited to start the fast! It's my first one. DH and I have been eating like there's no tomorrow since today is the last day before the fast. LOL!!!!


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 9, 2011)

today, well yesterday since it's technically the 9th, I ate my favorite food twice-- mexican! haha

But I am soooooooo excited to start this fast. I am looking for clarity from YHWH about what to do with my life, and I know this fast is going to help me and YHWH is going to give me that breakthrough.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2011)

Love and Blessings, Everyone 

Be encouraged.  You can and 'you shall' do all things through Christ who strengthens you.  

_“Ask, and God will give it to you. Search, and you will find.” 

----Matthew 7:7 _


----------



## gn1g (Jan 9, 2011)

Lord strengthen us, sharpen us and hear our prayers. amen.

We can do it!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it too late to join? I have been battling with myself over doing this 21-day fast...I was fasting on Sundays for a over a month last year and it was wonderful, but definitely tough!  I was having dizziness issues so I stopped doing them. But I really keep feeling like I need to do this fast, but lately I have been feeling like *I* can't do it that long. I told myself that it isn't me doing it and this will help me depend on God more and deepen my relationship with Him. My latest excuse this weekend is that I am conflicted whether my motives are completely pure (bc a part of me is secretly hoping to lose weight from fasting and isn't it supposed to be all about God?) So then I told myself that I am not in the right mindset to fast...but I am beginning to think this is the enemy's way of trying to keep me from completing this fast. So I am doing a total 24h fast tomorrow for insight and earnestly talking to God about His will for me...

I hate that I analyze everything so much, but I definitely want to do God's will and NOT my own this year and I think this fast will give me some clarity on that.  Thanks for listening ladies and please keep me in your prayers!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd like to join.  My church is currently doing a 40 day fast, as follows:
Weeks 1 & 2 - Daniel fast
Weeks 3 & 4 - water and juice (with some variation-using our discretion)
Weeks 5 & 6 - Daniel fast
We're currently beginning the second week. 
I'm glad to have found this thread, so that we can support each other in our spiritual journeys.


ETA: My reasons for fasting.... 1st to be purged of spirits and attitudes that are not in alignment with The Word.  (My pastor calls it swatting flies.)  There are feelings and thoughts that I've carried for years that I need to rid of to move forward.  There are attitudes I do not want to pass on to my children...so i want break it now for their inheritance.
2nd I would like to hear from God on how to invest/use my time, energy and talents.  I know that I'm not being all I should. I want to produce fruit!!!! 
3rd  I want  to cleanse my body.  All of the junk that goes in there needs to be purged.  It is a temple and it is on loan.  I want to take better care of myself.

Speak life, ladies!  And be prepared.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 9, 2011)

My Pastor put our congregation on the Daniel Fast today! I spoke with him after the service and told him DH and I were already starting today before I knew he was going to put the church on it!


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 10, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Is it too late to join? I have been battling with myself over doing this 21-day fast...I was fasting on Sundays for a over a month last year and it was wonderful, but definitely tough! I was having dizziness issues so I stopped doing them. But I really keep feeling like I need to do this fast, but lately I have been feeling like *I* can't do it that long. I told myself that it isn't me doing it and this will help me depend on God more and deepen my relationship with Him. My latest excuse this weekend is that I am conflicted whether my motives are completely pure (bc a part of me is secretly hoping to lose weight from fasting and isn't it supposed to be all about God?) So then I told myself that I am not in the right mindset to fast...but I am beginning to think this is the enemy's way of trying to keep me from completing this fast. So I am doing a total 24h fast tomorrow for insight and earnestly talking to God about His will for me...
> 
> I hate that I analyze everything so much, but I definitely want to do God's will and NOT my own this year and I think this fast will give me some clarity on that. Thanks for listening ladies and please keep me in your prayers!


 
Most likely is the enemy holding you back. You could do the daniel fast, that way you could still eat?

And what's so wrong with wanting to lose weight while following a bibical fast? It's no secret to GOD that you want to lose weight during the fast, so don't sike yourself out too much, because he already knows. Also the body is our temple, and I believe GOD wants us to be healthy, and fasting is a way to get healthy and allow him to heal us.

I am indeed aiming to lose weight on this fast because I know I am going to be healed of my diabetes. I know diabetes is not for me, but I feel like I was allowed to have it and go through it to learn, and in the end come out stronger. GOD has taught me and brought me through so much, while I've had diabetes, that I probably wouldn't of given much thought to if I were healthy. But I feel that it's my time to heal, and that he will heal me of this. 

I did the partical fast today, and doing the daniel fast in full swing tomorrow. 

Don't let the enemy hold you back from what you really want. GOD is here for us, and he won't ever leave us, nor forsake


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Most likely is the enemy holding you back. You could do the daniel fast, that way you could still eat?
> 
> And what's so wrong with wanting to lose weight while following a bibical fast? It's no secret to GOD that you want to lose weight during the fast, so don't sike yourself out too much, because he already knows. Also the body is our temple, and I believe GOD wants us to be healthy, and fasting is a way to get healthy and allow him to heal us.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this! You really encouraged me  I know I need to do this, but am always looking for the easy way out! But whenever I go back and forth like this, it is bc I know what I need to do, but don't want to do it...I don't want to live life like this anymore (ruled by my own desires). I want to be obedient to God this year immediately, instead of always going back and forth trying avoid the requested sacrifice! This year is already off to a great start...I woke up for church today and tithed cheerfully! I can't remember the last time I tithed bc I always have an "excuse" why I can't afford it. Well no more ladies...it isn't mine to begin with, so why am I trying to deny God 10% of what is rightfully 100% His anyway? 

This fast is going to kick off a year of tremendous spiritual growth for me, I can feel it  So to get that supernatural spiritual increase, I have to step out on faith and do some things I have never done before and I am prayerfully ready to do so. I am doing a 24h total fast and then transitioning into a Daniel fast for the rest of January!

I have been battling a *SERIOUS* sugar addiction for years, so this is going to be really tough, but I am stepping out on faith! God would not put it on my heart if He wasn't going to give me the strength to carry it out


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 10, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Most likely is the enemy holding you back. You could do the daniel fast, that way you could still eat?
> 
> And what's so wrong with wanting to lose weight while following a bibical fast? It's no secret to GOD that you want to lose weight during the fast, so don't sike yourself out too much, because he already knows. Also the body is our temple, and I believe GOD wants us to be healthy, and fasting is a way to get healthy and allow him to heal us.
> 
> ...



This is interesting that you mention, you would like to fast to cure your diabetes. I remember reading the testimony of a man that got cured of his diabetes when he did a full spiritual fast for 30 days.
I believe God can def. cure diabetes and I wish you luck on this fast


----------



## Zeal (Jan 11, 2011)

I am posting a blog as i go along please feel free to check it out.

FastingMovement2011


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Most likely is the enemy holding you back. You could do the daniel fast, that way you could still eat?
> 
> And what's so wrong with wanting to lose weight while following a bibical fast? It's no secret to GOD that you want to lose weight during the fast, so don't sike yourself out too much, because he already knows. Also the body is our temple, and I believe GOD wants us to be healthy, and fasting is a way to get healthy and allow him to heal us.
> 
> ...



I'm praying for your total healing... in Jesus' Name.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just checking in. I am on Day 2 of a total fast (water only). I plan to go 3 days and then continue the rest of January on the Daniel fast. It is tough, but it has already had an impact, so I know I need to stick with it, so I can continue to grow closer to God throughout this period. I will say that I feel pretty good during the day and have had unusual amounts of concentration and mental clarity. I also haven't been getting annoyed by everyday things as much, so this feeling of peace is great...but I will be happy to eat on Thursday LOL The nighttime is the worst for me. I fed my kitties tonight and their food smelled good to me, so I know I have it bad  Thank you for the prayers and encouragement ladies! I have NO DOUBTS this was the right decision for me and am so grateful you all gave me the boost I needed to go in the right direction!


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 11, 2011)

On day 2 of my fast. Started a day late, but I started. Been having mild headaches and cravings, but I'm praying and pushing through. The enemy has really attacked my family this week... praying for them and myself. I know this fast was at the right time for me especially with what is going on...All I can do is focus on God instead of what is around me. How's it going everyone?


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 11, 2011)

Day 2- checkin in as well.

Let me tell you this has been harrrd! It seems only when I'm fasting, do people around me get the yummiest foods. My mom had this large subway sandwich and my friend gave me a coupon for a milkshake :/
My family is even eating KFC tonight 

But, when the temptation arises, I tell myself I want holiness over food.
and this verse from Paul arises
Phil 4:12
I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I  have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation,  whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want.

And then I stop to think of the missionaries, like Paul who sometimes are unable to have food. They learn to go without! They don't have all our American comforts. It makes me realize how good I have it. I also realize I need to endure suffering so that I may live beyond the humanistic lie. That my life is about MY pleasure and enjoyment. This fast has awakened me to depend on God and not my circumstances.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been having a hard time...i'm siking myself out, listening to negative thoughts and giving into my flesh. I've been do a "partical" fast...but I'm going to pray on it tonight and see what kind of fast GOD wants me to do, because I kind of just said I'm going to do the Daniel fast without praying about it. Also I didn't annoit myself with oil before starting. Could I use coconut oil or seame oil to annoit myself?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I didn't anoit myself either...since I am transitioning into the Daniel Fast tomorrow, I figured I'd anoint myself then. Man, I am really glad all you ladies posted about your struggles bc I was beginning to feel like I was the only one having a hard time. Last night was the worst bc I could smell my neighbor's food and my stomach was growling! I was having random food thoughts popping up while reading the Jentezen Franklin book called "Fasting" (which he said would happen LOL) But reading your struggles has encouraged me, if that makes any sense! Bc although we are struggling, we are still pressing forward toward God's will! This is the longest I have ever been without food and I am starting to feel the physical effects...not feeling so great today  But I know that this is only temporary! The sacrifice is definitely worth the effort  It is such a humbling experience, which I DEFINITELY needed! I mean, I was lightweight ashamed bc I wanted to eat CAT FOOD and had a fleeting thought that it wouldn't "count" bc it wasn't real food  But the devil is a liar and I promptly proceeded in talking to God and reading His Word! I just can't explain the peace I feel right now knowing I am doing God's will for me, but I want it to stay. 
     I had several encounters yesterday that just reinforced this...when I was really struggling during the night, I read more of the Fasting book, which truly encouraged me! But God is so great that He had to send me a personal message of support! I don't have traditional resolutions, but I did have one major goal for the new year: to see myself the way God sees me. I feel like if that happened all other things would fall into place bc I would not hesitate to fulfill God's purpose for my life if I loved myself the way He loves me...well what do you know, as I was reading the book, the author stated that fasting enables us to see ourselves through God's eyes. I immediately started boo-hooing and praising God! I had to just fall on my face and worship Him for caring so much for me that He sent my own words back to me for encouragement and confirmation! He is so wonderful!!! Hang in there ladies...Jesus has great things in store for us if we just have faith! He is preparing us for a new season in our lives!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 12, 2011)

And I just plain to use Extra Virgin Olive Oil for anointing myself...I don't know that it really matters what we use because God knows our hearts. I feel like it is more of a symbolic gesture than a set ritual, but that is just my opinion


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fast has gotten off to a rather bumpy starterplexed. Physically attacked, emotionally attacked, spiritually attacked but that's all to be expected. It sure doesn't feel good though. **sighs** I am determined to press on none the less. Just posting to let you know you are not alone in the attack realm. This flesh does not want to be subdued. Indeed it wants to kill us all.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I did two Joyce Meyer devotional readings today and they both covered the exact scriptures that God had repeatedly brought to my mind over the past couple of days...I tell you ladies, God is working it out for all of us! I am so encouraged today! I was struggling today, feeling physically not well, thinking maybe I should convert to the Daniel Fast a day early bc originally I only set out to do a 24h total fast (and then I felt led to do the 3 day total fast so I kept going). So_ technically, I already fulfilled my commitment_. Sometimes, I have a lot of nerve LOL But then God spoke to me and convicted me of still trying to run the show LOL He lead me to lengthen the fast and once again, I was looking for a way out SMH But I am going to keep persevering and obeying God's will, not my own...thank you for being a support! I know God placed you ladies/this forum into my life for such a time as this. This is the scripture my mom gave me years ago that keeps coming to my mind and seems appropriate for this process:

I Peter 5:6-11
6 Therefore humble yourselves under the mighty hand of God, that He may exalt you in due time.
7 Casting all your care upon Him; for He cares for you.
8 Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil walks about like a roaring lion, seeking whom he may devour.
*9 Resist him, steadfast in the faith, knowing that the same sufferings are experienced by your brotherhood in the world.
10 But may the God of all grace, who called us to His eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after you have suffered awhile, perfect, establish, strengthen, and settle you.
11 To Him be the glory and the dominion forever and ever. Amen.*

Enough said  Be encouraged ladies


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 12, 2011)

I am on day two of my fast... Yesterday I was praying about being irritated with people on a regular.. I don't want that character in me...  but i found myself beiing IRRITATED ALL DAY...  I'm doing a technology fast during prime evening hours... I'm going to do that until YHWH directs me other wise.. I spent time just worshipping Him last night... IT WAS AMAZING.. I've never had that type of intimacy with HIm in a LONG TIME


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm on Day 4 of my fast and I've had spiritual attacks during the night since Saturday...  I actually just realized I was under attack... now that I know that, I know how to fight back.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just checking in, surprisingly DH and I are doing well! I wasn't sure since it is out first fast. I feel really good too although I was really tired for some reason at first. I went online for some recipes for the fast and stumbled upon a site with a few good recipes. We tried to vegetarian chili and it was really good. I will find the website and post it here incase anyone is interested.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Today, I didn't follow any fast. It was a bit hectic, so tomorrow I'm doing a liquids only fast, for 3 days. Depending on how my blood sugar handles it, but I feel I can complete it for 3 days and then go to the danieal, which will mainly just be fruit smoothies and some veggies.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 12, 2011)

I am doing good so far, a friend is also on this fast and I was impressed to look at *missingmoney.com a*nd low and behold I found her name on the list she had enough money to pay her rent.  Praise God.  He is never too late!

I am also drawn to scriptures about faith and will do a thread on it shortly. . .  *Quantum Faith! * What I am learning is mind blowing, can't wait to really get my mind around it.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey ladies.   My Mom is home from the hospital praise God.  I am so fatigued and hungry.  I have been basically making things from scratch and checking labels like crazy.  I really DO want it to be a Daniel fast.  Fruits, veggies, water and nothing with  perserves.  However, now that I am at my Mom'd I really don't have a choice but to eat what is here. Until I can get back home.  Meaning soup from a can.  I guess I'll just be eating a lot of fruit. And drinking water.

I was actually drinking herbal tea and aw vermont  cocktail as my iron is low.

My first two days  (and part of the third) i did basically a liquid fast


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are a few websites with recipes for the Daniel Fast :

Daniel Fast Recipes 2010
Daniel Fast Recipes from the Caring Carrot Cook Book
DanielDietFast.com Daniel Fast Recipes - Daniels Diet Cookbook
Chris Goins: DANIEL FAST FRIENDLY RECIPES
Ultimate Daniel Fast: Daniel Fast Main Dishes

The only recipe I have tried is the vegetarian chili and ofcourse I seasoned it to my taste but it was really good. I hope this helps!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Zeal said:


> Hey ladies. My Mom is home from the hospital praise God. I am so fatigued and hungry. I have been basically making things from scratch and checking labels like crazy. I really DO want it to be a Daniel fast. Fruits, veggies, water and nothing with perserves. However, now that I am at my Mom'd I really don't have a choice but to eat what is here. Until I can get back home. Meaning soup from a can. I guess I'll just be eating a lot of fruit. And drinking water.
> 
> I was actually drinking herbal tea and aw vermont cocktail as my iron is low.
> 
> My first two days (and part of the third) i did basically a liquid fast


 

I am really happy to hear that your mom is home! God is awesome! I am really happy for you!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a breakthrough last night... no attacks and I got through that wall that was blocking my praise and worship!  God is Good!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 13, 2011)

I am so thru with myself.  I missed the start date.  BUT I will begin immediately.  I'm fasting with you all and stand in agreement with your desires according to God's will.  My devotional scripture for this fast is my favorite fast.  Jeremiah 29:11 and rather than asking God for any one thing, because he already knows, and I'm already working on them. . .I'm fasting for God's blessing that HE has for me.  I feel that he has something for me that I can't even fathom and I want what he has, whether it is physical, material, spiritual, emotional, or whatever.  so I'm fasting starting right now.  

I rarely do a food fast because it doesn't seem to affect my spirit so much because I eat so sporadically anyhow but I will fast from . . . .facebook.  whooo.  This will actually prove to be tough for me but I'm going in and I'm going  hard.  I'll deactivate my account so that I don't get tempted.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey ladies! Just checking in...I ended my 3 day total fast yesterday (man was I sick of water LOL) So I am now doing the Daniel Fast & I seem to have a little more energy. But I overdid it tonight and was feeling the effects...I need to eat some beans or something to get some protein in my body bc eating cashews and grapefruit wasn't enough  But I have been experiencing a tremendous spiritual breakthrough and am glad I decided to do this fast! I feel like I haven't heard God speak to me this much in a long time! That was worth the growling stomach for a few days...please keep my mom in your prayers. I called her and found out she is in the hospital with some sort of virus  They are keeping her until can hold something down (they are being cautious bc she is 70 and diabetic). But God is going to take care of her just like He is taking care of me...the plans of the enemy will fail bc that is his destiny:failure! So I will continue to pray for God's will in all things and healing for each one of us and all our loved ones...keep the faith ladies!


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 14, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in...I ended my 3 day total fast yesterday (man was I sick of water LOL) So I am now doing the Daniel Fast & I seem to have a little more energy. But I overdid it tonight and was feeling the effects...I need to eat some beans or something to get some protein in my body bc eating cashews and grapefruit wasn't enough  But I have been experiencing a tremendous spiritual breakthrough and am glad I decided to do this fast! I feel like I haven't heard God speak to me this much in a long time! That was worth the growling stomach for a few days...please keep my mom in your prayers. I called her and found out she is in the hospital with some sort of virus  They are keeping her until can hold something down (they are being cautious bc she is 70 and diabetic). But God is going to take care of her just like He is taking care of me...the plans of the enemy will fail bc that is his destiny:failure! So I will continue to pray for God's will in all things and healing for each one of us and all our loved ones...keep the faith ladies!



LilMissSunshine5 I have enjoyed reading your posts, esp. because we seem to be in the same boat. I have a hard time doing this fast as well but, I agree it's worth it. My focus has been on Him more often today rather than other people or even myself.

 I will add your mom to my prayer list for tonight. 



I didn't think the Daniel fast would be a big deal because at least I'm eating somethin. But, it's crazy how somethin that is forbidden can seem soooooooo appetizing. It really was hard not eating any chicken in my pasta (whole-wheat) tonight. It's strange because I thought it wouldn't be. However, I def. don't think I have it as hard as those completing the full fast. I def. want to build up to doing more days of full fasting in the future.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sarophina said:


> LilMissSunshine5 I have enjoyed reading your posts, esp. because we seem to be in the same boat. I have a hard time doing this fast as well but, I agree it's worth it. My focus has been on Him more often today rather than other people or even myself.
> 
> I will add your mom to my prayer list for tonight.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, I thought the daniel fast would be easy, but it's proven it is not. I failed again today, I was doing so well. When I return, I will have completed one total day of fasting, please pray for me.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Sarophina for your kinds words! I have found that any sacrifice we commit to make seems impossible just because we are making it LOL I had done 24h total fasts last year, so I figured 3 days would be hard, but probably not much harder...boy was I wrong! One of the toughest things I have done. My body was pleading with me to give it SOMETHING, ANYTHING (as evidenced by my lusting after cat food  I just knew I wouldn't make it, but God did FOR me what I COULDN'T do for myself. And for me, that is what this whole process has been about...stepping further out on faith than I ever have before  And He has already showed up and showed out on my behalf by reminding me of His promises, encouraging me and strengthening me. To be able to fellowship with Him knowing I am completely living according to His will has been indescribable...it is like eliminating food, facebook, random tv watching has taken away all the white noise that was preventing me from hearing God's voice. We talk all day long and I don't want that to end. As for the total fast versus Daniel fast, I wouldn't worry about it  God knows the sacrifice you are making, and when He wants you to do more, He'll tell you! He certainly told me  But I believe God called me to do the total fast for 3 days (after kicking and screaming to avoid it ) bc He really needed to humble me and start to break through that stronghold of pride I have...He has really been convicting me about it and I can't run from it anymore. Either I am going to change or I'm not, I'm going to live for Him or I'm not...no more gray area. I will say that there is one benefit from doing the total fast first- it makes the Daniel fast not seem so bad LOL I was like I can eat so many things hahaha I was in the grocery store in the produce aisle almost skipping around looking at all the choices   But even today, I didn't eat all that much after my initial gorge on cashews LOL It is like it is not as important anymore...I felt hungry, but I was having a deep spiritual convo with my roommate and that was more important. And I think that was the point God was trying to get me to. To realize my own needs and desires are not more important than serving Him and helping His people. I think I am finally starting to get it  My roommate has also decided to commit to fasting after going back and forth since Sunday, so I am praising God that He is already causing breakthroughs in my life 

Jyn, it is like I can feel your pain & disappointment through the computer and my heart hurts for you  But our God is so good that everyday is a new day with a clean slate! That stuff is behind you, over and done with. Please don't feel shame or guilt bc that will just set the stage for further disappointment. Jesus loves you and knows your struggle...He will honor your sacrifice (that you have already made and what you will make from here on out)! He knows how hard you are trying! Just keep getting back up and strive to depend on Him more each time...you can do it! God will strengthen you and help you and we are here for support too  Please feel free to message me anytime to vent, for prayer, encouragement, whatever you need! We are all part of the Body of Christ, so we all need to help each other through our own individual battles.  These are two scriptures that encouraged me today:

"Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they will be filled" Matthew 5:6

"So I turned to the Lord God and pleaded with him in prayer and petition, in fasting" Daniel 9:3

Be encouraged! You all are in my prayers!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am so long-winded! Sorry for the long post ladies


----------



## lovely008 (Jan 14, 2011)

The daily blogs on Jentezen Franklin's site are so encouraging, I don't know if it's been linked but here it is: Blog | Jentezen Franklin

Here's the blog for today that got my focus in the right direction regarding this fast. God bless you all!

*Fasting Movement Day 6: An Act of Worship*
As we conclude our first week of fasting I want to share with you a simple truth that the Lord made very real to me today. Let me start by saying that we must remember that fasting is an act of worship to the Lord. The scriptures say that Anna the prophetess, “served God with fastings and prayers night and day” (Luke 2:37.)  In Acts 13:2 the scriptures say that a group of prophets and teachers “ministered to the Lord and fasted.” You see fasting is all about worship. I am not saying that we should worship on the fast; I am saying that fasting is worship.

In order for our motive to be right in fasting, we must remember this truth. The only way our rewards can be limited in the kingdom of God is if we have impure motives. The Lord spoke very clearly to my heart and said, “Up until today you fasted for yourself, but now it is time to fast for Me.”

Is it possible that we could be fasting for ourselves? By now we have shed a few pounds and we “feel” better about our spiritual condition, but those are only by-products of fasting. In Matthew 6 the Lord talks about 3 spiritual disciplines that should be a part of the life of every believer: giving, praying and fasting. His objective is not to encourage us to do them, but rather to instruct us regarding the posture of our hearts while doing them. His discourse on each discipline begins with, “when you give…, when you pray… and when you fast…” Through those scriptures we see it is possible to lose the rewards of fasting because of impure motives.

So then what should be the posture of our hearts while fasting? Simply that He is worthy for our entire lives to be laid before His feet. He is worthy of the sacrifice of 21 days. Look with me at Mark 14:3.

And being in Bethany at the house of Simon the leper, as He sat at the table, a woman came having an alabaster flask of very costly oil of spikenard. Then she broke the flask and poured it on His head.

For the first few days of the fast I have been asking the Lord to anoint me for the upcoming year. But my prayer is changing. Is it impossible that the Lord would allow me to anoint Him? I could imagine for three years the crowds thronged Jesus to receive miracles and healing. The disciples huddled around Him to receive special revelation of parables. This appears to be the first time since Jesus’ birth that someone entered His presence only to bless Him.

In John 12 the scriptures tell us that this woman is Mary and that the oil she anointed Jesus with was equal to, if not more than, one year’s income. In other words, she poured out an entire year upon Jesus. That is our motive for fasting. He is worthy of our entire 2011. We are pouring our lives out to Him in an act of worship because He is worthy to receive it.

Jesus responds to Mary by saying, “…wherever the gospel is preached in the whole world, what this woman has done will also be told as a memorial to her” (Mark 14:9). Jesus spoke to Mary’s destiny and future as a result of her worship. Isn’t that what we want, for our Father to speak His blessings over this entire year?

My friends we should not ask for His anointing until we have first anointed Him. We should not ask for His blessing until we have first blessed Him. Out of the entire universe we possess the only thing that God does not have and that is “ourselves.” Yes we belong to Him in an omnipotent way, but our affection and worship must be offered to Him willingly.

It is not wrong to ask Him for healing, wealth and favor for this year, because He is our Father and He desires to show His blessing in our lives. However, when we pour ourselves upon Him, He will pour Himself upon us and in Him is everything we need.

Mary is told that wherever the gospel goes, her story will be there too. As we pour out our lives to the Father, He will allow us to accompany the gospel. Where He is working this year, we will be there. There will be natural disasters, financial loss and major tragedies this year; as well as great salvations, revivals and miracles. Whether in disaster or revival it is those whose lives have been poured out that will be where He is working.

Anna and the group of men that I mentioned earlier ministered and served the Lord through fasting. Before we preach, prophesy or serve people; we are starting this year by ministering to the Lord. That is our ministry to people, to first minister to Him. When starting the year with fasting He anoints us to be where the gospel is at work!

Blessings,
Pastor Marvin


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 14, 2011)

So I did well on Monday and Tuesday, messed UP on Wednesday and got back on the bandwagon on Thursday.  Thursday I was so disgusted with myself, I had so many thoughts of "Ugh I just want to quit, you already messed up so what's the use, you're done" but I kept praying. This week a prayer was answered through an email, something that I have been waiting for for months! God is really working things out and I just have to keep pressing and asking for guidance. I'm at a point in life where staying the same is just not an option. I'm expecting even more great things to happen. I feel sad b/c I'm not doing a full fast, but I'm starting to realize just how much certain foods have had a stronghold on me. Even though I've eaten I'm still hungry and I want this or that certain processed food erplexed.


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 14, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> I agree, I thought the daniel fast would be easy, but it's proven it is not. I failed again today, I was doing so well. When I return, I will have completed one total day of fasting, please pray for me.



I will def. pray for you. 

As LilMissSunshine5 said, the wonderful thing is his mercies are new each morning. It's not easy denying the flesh, the enemy is quick to try to stop it. But, I believe in the power of God and I believe he will see you through the rest of your fast. 

Sometimes us righteous folk fall down, but the diff. between us and the world, is we get right back up


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 14, 2011)

Lovely008,thanks so much for posting that I really needed that encouragement and reminder. This is my 2nd week of the fast as I started on the 3rd and although I have not had problems sticking to the fast, I have not spent as much time in prayer as I should. I look forward the remainder of my fast and getting closer with the Lord.


----------



## star (Jan 14, 2011)

Keep it up ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 15, 2011)

This fast has been world shaking... I met a man of GOd a real one.. not a phony but we are in prayer and guidance.. I was held at knifepoint last night but YHWH has shown out and today I am cleaning out my closet... HE IS MOVING IN BIG WAYS THAT i NEVER EXPECTED


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2011)

luthiengirlie said:


> This fast has been world shaking... I met a man of GOd a real one.. not a phony but we are in prayer and guidance..
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*WHAT ! ? ? ? ! ! ! ! ? ? ?  * 

Did you say KNIFEPOINT ? ??? 

What on earth happen?  I praise God for keeping you from further harm and that you are hear today to give Him praises.    

 

We love you Sweetheart


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 15, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> *WHAT ! ? ? ? ! ! ! ! ? ? ?  *
> 
> Did you say KNIFEPOINT ? ???
> 
> ...


Lol, mte, I like how casually you stated you were robbed :/
I hope all is well and congrats on finding a man who loves God. Their like unicorns I tell ya


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 15, 2011)

luthiengirlie said:


> This fast has been world shaking... I met a man of GOd a real one.. not a phony but we are in prayer and guidance.. I was held at knifepoint last night but YHWH has shown out and today I am cleaning out my closet... HE IS MOVING IN BIG WAYS THAT i NEVER EXPECTED



Wow! Praise God that you are ok! 

I'm so glad that everyone is continually updating this thread. I am still going, and am soooo anxious about school/work and upcoming things this week and month. There are not enough hours in the day for me to get all of these things accomplished and I feel trapped, but I know that God is able to do exceedingly and abundantly above all that we can ask or think! Getting this surprise email looked impossible last week but it happened...I need to stop limiting God!I need to pray A LOT more on this fast, especially for strength.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 15, 2011)

luthiengirlie - praise God that yoo are OK.

Please pray for me.   know it may seem funny.  But I just saw a Nationwide commercial and at the the end the man was singing NationPam is on your.... and I was singing SPAM.  I so have a taste for Turkey Spam.  SMH.

There is none here.  I want some meat yall.  LOL  

So guess what I will pray.  When you start craving that is your signal to go to knee bone valley.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sarophina said:


> Lol, mte, I like how casually you stated you were robbed :/
> I hope all is well and congrats on finding a man who loves God. Their like unicorns I tell ya



Sarophina.... you quoted my post by mistake.   :Rose:


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 15, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> *WHAT ! ? ? ? ! ! ! ! ? ? ? *
> 
> Did you say KNIFEPOINT ? ???
> 
> ...


 


  DON'T get me wrong.. I was very shocked and very caught off guard and it took me the night to process it.. BUT if anything IT'S SHOWN ME.. who I'm serving.. WHO Yeshua is... He's more Gangsta than anybody out there.. and i"m proud to be His ride or die girl!!!!!!

I am so grateful and I am praisiing HIm.. He is so wonderful... MORE wonderful than I ever dreamed


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 15, 2011)

Zeal said:


> luthiengirlie - praise God that yoo are OK.
> 
> Please pray for me. know it may seem funny. But I just saw a Nationwide commercial and at the the end the man was singing NationPam is on your.... and I was singing SPAM. I so have a taste for Turkey Spam. SMH.
> 
> ...


 

I will pray.. I will pray.... :d


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sarophina said:


> Lol, mte, I like how casually you stated you were robbed :/
> I hope all is well and congrats on finding a man who loves God. Their like unicorns I tell ya


 


WELL we will see.. but the Holy SPirit has said "Let him hunt you".. but it's hard you wanna talk to him and all that but... He needs prey


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey ladies, just checkin in on everyone. I hope everyone is progressing well. I feel like I am being attacked but you know what? I am staying prayed up and very positive. I am not gonna let the enemy win. I am stronger than that!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 17, 2011)

Daniel Fast Recipe for today.

I just dropped it int he crock pot. It should be ready by 5:00.

5 green onions chopped
2 cloves of minced garlic
2 red bell peppers
1 Roma tomato
2 green squash chopped
1 cup of tomato bean soup from Friday
2 chopped carrots
½ can of water
1 Tbsp Chili powder
1 tsp cumin
14.5 oz Can Diced Tomatoes ( I just found it in my cabinet)

In crockpot on low.

Yesterday I went to lunch after church was it difficult yes. Did I make it yes. I only drank water and had a veggie platter. Red beets, broccli, roasted potatoes, and string beans. It had mashed potatoes in the middle (dairy)  Nope I did not eat them. Gave them to Mom. I had a tossed salad and water.

I am not a bread eater but I love the bhey bring before the dinner. They bring cheese and cinnamon bread.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am hanging in...I had a luncheon for MLK Day Symposium! Everybody ate yummy chicken, rice & cream sauces, but I passed on it. Once I make it past the initial temptation, I am usually ok. I ate my banana & enjoyed talking to the speaker  It was great to hear Shirley Sherrod & her husband speak about all their Civil Rights work in Georgia! Really inspired me to remember that when we are obedient to God's voice, He can use us to do mighty things to bring glory to His name. God is going to use us to help others & this fasting period is just one more step in our journey of preparation for a great purpose filled life!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so enjoying this.  I am so encouraged. Encouraged to get more into the word. When this is over I will be doing an intense study of Daniel. I have been praying every 2 hours.  Making decrees and declarations in Jesus name.

Green Smoothie

7 dates
1 apple
Head of Romaine
2 Cups of water
Ice
2 tsp flax seeds
2 Tbsp Hemp Protein


----------



## Zeal (Jan 20, 2011)

Daniel Fast Dinner Today


Lentil Curry Soup 

1/4 lb potatoes 
1/2 teaspoon cumin seed 
1 teaspoon coriander seed 
1 EVOO 
1 teaspoon turmeric 
1 tablespoon curry powder 
1/4 cup red lentils 
2 cup vegetable broth (I am using water)
1 freshly ground black pepper 
1 fresh lemon juice 
1 sprig chopped fresh cilantro leaves


- Peel and dice the potatoes. Grind the cumin and coriander seeds.
- Heat EVOO in a pot. Add ground spices, turmeric, and curry, and saute over medium heat. 
- Add the potatoes and lentils and cook without browning. Pour in the Water or broth and bring to a boil. 
- Reduce heat, let simmer, covered for about 35 minutes. 
- Puree, then season with salt and pepper and lemon juice. Garnish with cilantro.

ETA:

I added:

1 stalk of celery
1 Bunch of Parsley
2 tsp tomato paste
1 Tbsp Mild Curry Paste
3 Twist of Tj Pink salt


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^Wondering how I am going to like lentil soup? I don't even remember what lentils taste like LOL But it sounds like it taste yummy


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 22, 2011)

Is anyone else struggling right now with the fast?! I feel like this last week is going to be tough  I have been struggling the most I have the whole fast the last 24h :'( I have been thinking about meat, fried food, meat, cheese, sweets, meat, sweets and meat LOL I have been trying to pray about it, but I feel so overwhelmed! I even dreamed about food ALL night  Please pray for me yall!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am starting mine soon.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 22, 2011)

The past two days have been really tuff.  Thank goodness I hadn't caved in, my fast is thru 2/9/11.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 22, 2011)

gn1g said:


> The past two days have been really tuff.  Thank goodness I hadn't caved in, my fast is thru 2/9/11.



I hope mine fares well. I am already eating pretty healthy so....


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 22, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Is anyone else struggling right now with the fast?! I feel like this last week is going to be tough  I have been struggling the most I have the whole fast the last 24h :'( I have been thinking about meat, fried food, meat, cheese, sweets, meat, sweets and meat LOL I have been trying to pray about it, but I feel so overwhelmed! I even dreamed about food ALL night  Please pray for me yall!


 

Ditto! We just have to stay prayed up! It started out so easy for me but over time it had gotten difficult and my sister doesn't make it any better but thats a whole other subject. I am staying strong though.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wonder what happened in these last 2 days? They have been extraordinarily tough for me too :'( Everything was going well and now I feel so discouraged...must mean we are nearing a breakthrough and must spend more time on my knees! I haven't been spending as much time with Him & this is definitely getting me back on track with that. Maybe also it is just our bodies completely detoxing and this is another level? I dunno...but I know I am staying away from the grocery store until I get a handle on this


----------



## Zeal (Jan 24, 2011)

Blessing have starting coming in. 

I was blessed with a Coat Yesterday.  It is used but it is one of the Old - Good Quality coats that no one else has that I would have purchased it I saw it in a consignment shop.  It is perfect for this 14 degree weather.

Funds coming soon to pay my rent, bills, food, and health benifits.

The blessings are worth the struggle.  I just crave sweets as I am not really a meat eater.

There are M&Ms and OREO Caksters ( Lord have Mercy) in my freezer.

Now I need the Lord to deliver me from stress of Negative words being spoken to me. I need the Lord to give me patience when people talk non stop about there problems ( and I mean non stop).


----------



## Zeal (Jan 24, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Wonder what happened in these last 2 days? They have been extraordinarily tough for me too :'( Everything was going well and now *I feel so discouraged*...must mean we are nearing a breakthrough and must spend more time on my knees! I haven't been spending as much time with Him & this is definitely getting me back on track with that. Maybe also it is just our bodies completely detoxing and this is another level? I dunno...but I know I am staying away from the grocery store until I get a handle on this


 


Discouraged - You can make it.  I guess t s a litte easier for me because I am home.  However, every time I am supposed to pray.  I am on the phone and the person that I am speaking with will not get off of thephone and I don't want  to be rude and say,  IT's time for me to pray.  I have to go.  

One of prayers is that I will be a better steward.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 24, 2011)

Hang in there ladies, Our BREAKTHRU is on the way!!! yes indeed.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 24, 2011)

Just finished trying to Chorepgraph a praise dance.  Just 5 minutes worth.  Extremely fatigued.  Less energy than I thought. 

Doing full fasts during the day...  Ok, it's time for the word and pray now.  I'll check on you ladies later.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 24, 2011)

Recipe for today

*Moroccan Eggplant Salad*
Time *30 minutes* 
Serves *8* 

*Ingredients *
2 medium eggplants 
2 cloves garlic minced 
4 small tomatoes chopped 
1 medium white onion minced 
2 teaspoons red pepper 
3 tablespoons tomato paste 
1 teaspoon fresh parsley minced 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon powdered ginger 
1/2 teaspoon turmeric 
1/2 teaspoon cumin 
Olive oil 

*How to make it *
Put eggplant on an open flame or under broiler until skin turns black. 

Scrape off burned skin with a fork and chop into large pieces. 
Sauté onions and garlic in olive oil over medium high heat. 
When onions have become soft add eggplant, tomatoes, red pepper and other spices. 

When tomatoes are soft add tomato paste then lower heat and cover them simmer 20 minutes. 

Allow to cool before serving and sprinkle with minced parsley. 

ETA:  I made whole grain cous cous also.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Day 1 one of my fast. This is gonna be hard I see. I already feel a headache coming on.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 25, 2011)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Day 1 one of my fast. This is gonna be hard I see. I already feel a headache coming on.


 

The power of life and death is in the tongue.  Don't say it's gong to be hard.  Say I CAN DO THIS!

WHY?

I'm glad that you asked.  You can do ALL things through Christ. 

Don't say that again. 

You can do it.     Hold on.  The pain will pass.  I'm kindof light headed myself. I am about to drop me dinner in the crockpot and take a nap.

I can't believe that I am on day 17... WOW.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 25, 2011)

*Daniel Recipe for Today*




Moroccan Couscous Stew Recipe (Crockpot)

Ingredients:
1 small onion, chopped
1 clove garlic (medium size), minced
1 medium butternut squash, peeled, seeded, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
1 cup thinly sliced or baby carrot
1 cup canned crushed tomatoes
1/2 cup vegetable broth
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
15 ounces canned chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1 cup whole wheat couscous
1/2 teaspoon table salt
chopped parsley, optional
 
Directions:

Coat a small pot with cooking spray. Add onion and garlic; saute for 5 minutes. 

Place squash in a 3-quart or larger slow cooker. Add onion and garlic, carrots, tomatoes, broth, chicken, cinnamon, cumin and red pepper flakes. Cover and simmer for 6 hours on low heat. 

Add chickpeas, couscous and salt. Stir, cover and heat for 5 minutes, or until couscous is tender. 

Serve topped with chopped parsley, if desired.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Zeal said:


> The power of life and death is in the tongue.  Don't say it's gong to be hard.  Say I CAN DO THIS!
> 
> WHY?
> 
> ...



Thanks dear! It has certainly gotten better on Day 2.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 25, 2011)

WhipEffectz, hang in there! It gets better...and honestly it is one of the best decisions I have ever made! Stick with it! I think the beginning and the end are the toughest times  I have experienced some life transforming things as a direct result of my obedience to God and my sacrifice. And honestly, not one of the blessings has been monetary or material in nature, but I don't think that is the point anyway IMO...God is transforming my mind, my attitude and my actions! I can't even express or put a specific value on that. please just know it is a miracle! I have spent more time than any other period of my life talking to Him, listening to Him speak to me AND OBEYING WHAT HE SAYS TO ME, which is groundbreaking for me  I have a rampant disobedient, unhumble and rebellious streak that He is working to break down in me! What a gift that the God of the universe even cares enough to personally help me become better...

Now don't get me wrong, I welcome any material blessings God has in store for me (bc a sistah is broke!)  But I know God's plan for me is so much bigger than that...He wants all of us to experience life more abundantly, which includes finances, but also spiritual, emotional, physical, occupational, and intellectual needs! He has been blessing me so abundantly in the spiritual and emotional areas that I feel like shouting all the time to declare His goodness! I need so much work overall that I didn't even really fast with a specific area in mind  I just want Him to change me, rearrange me, improve me and use me for His purposes and glorification! Anyway He wants to do that, I am open to receive it! Abba knows best after all and I think I am finally starting to trust that and behave accordingly! Thank you Jesus that my breakthrough is already here and you still aren't done with me yet!!! How good is our God?! It makes me cry bc He is so wonderful and loves each one of us so much 



WhipEffectz1 said:


> Day 1 one of my fast. This is gonna be hard I see. I already feel a headache coming on.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 25, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> WhipEffectz, hang in there! It gets better...and honestly it is one of the best decisions I have ever made! Stick with it! I think the beginning and the end are the toughest times  I have experienced some life transforming things as a direct result of my obedience to God and my sacrifice. And honestly, not one of the blessings has been monetary or material in nature, but I don't think that is the point anyway IMO...God is transforming my mind, my attitude and my actions! I can't even express or put a specific value on that. please just know it is a miracle! I have spent more time than any other period of my life talking to Him, listening to Him speak to me AND OBEYING WHAT HE SAYS TO ME, which is groundbreaking for me  I have a rampant disobedient, unhumble and rebellious streak that He is working to break down in me! What a gift that the God of the universe even cares enough to personally help me become better...
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I welcome any material blessings God has in store for me (bc a sistah is broke!)  But I know God's plan for me is so much bigger than that...He wants all of us to experience life more abundantly, which includes finances, but also spiritual, emotional, physical, occupational, and intellectual needs! He has been blessing me so abundantly in the spiritual and emotional areas that I feel like shouting all the time to declare His goodness! I need so much work overall that I didn't even really fast with a specific area in mind  I just want Him to change me, rearrange me, improve me and use me for His purposes and glorification! Anyway He wants to do that, I am open to receive it! Abba knows best after all and I think I am finally starting to trust that and behave accordingly! Thank you Jesus that my breakthrough is already here and you still aren't done with me yet!!! How good is our God?! It makes me cry bc He is so wonderful and loves each one of us so much



You just made me feel a whole lot better. Thanks dear!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm  that all the ladies participating in this fast will be encouraged 

Let the church say


----------



## lovely008 (Jan 25, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> WhipEffectz, hang in there! It gets better...and honestly it is one of the best decisions I have ever made! Stick with it! I think the beginning and the end are the toughest times  I have experienced some life transforming things as a direct result of my obedience to God and my sacrifice. And honestly, not one of the blessings has been monetary or material in nature, but I don't think that is the point anyway IMO...God is transforming my mind, my attitude and my actions! I can't even express or put a specific value on that. please just know it is a miracle! I have spent more time than any other period of my life talking to Him, listening to Him speak to me AND OBEYING WHAT HE SAYS TO ME, which is groundbreaking for me  I have a rampant disobedient, unhumble and rebellious streak that He is working to break down in me! What a gift that the God of the universe even cares enough to personally help me become better...
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I welcome any material blessings God has in store for me (bc a sistah is broke!)  But I know God's plan for me is so much bigger than that...He wants all of us to experience life more abundantly, which includes finances, but also spiritual, emotional, physical, occupational, and intellectual needs! He has been blessing me so abundantly in the spiritual and emotional areas that I feel like shouting all the time to declare His goodness! I need so much work overall that I didn't even really fast with a specific area in mind  I just want Him to change me, rearrange me, improve me and use me for His purposes and glorification! Anyway He wants to do that, I am open to receive it! Abba knows best after all and I think I am finally starting to trust that and behave accordingly! Thank you Jesus that my breakthrough is already here and you still aren't done with me yet!!! How good is our God?! It makes me cry bc He is so wonderful and loves each one of us so much



Thanks so much for this...I've been so discouraged and anxious for the past hour or so because of a job interview I have tomorrow (agreed to it yesterday) and I'm frozen because I feel like just giving up, I can't even open my mouth to say help me Jesus. I'm just listening to worship music. I've been here so many times before in the past and anxiety almost destroyed me in the past. I want to fall apart and give up but you reminded me that this is what The Lord wants to set me free from and he has already set me from so many things during this fast so all I have to do is surrender and trust in Him and I will have the victory. Amen...please pray for me!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 26, 2011)

lovely008 said:


> Thanks so much for this...I've been so discouraged and anxious for the past hour or so because of a job interview I have tomorrow (agreed to it yesterday) and I'm frozen because I feel like just giving up, I can't even open my mouth to say help me Jesus. I'm just listening to worship music. I've been here so many times before in the past and anxiety almost destroyed me in the past. I want to fall apart and give up but you reminded me that this is what The Lord wants to set me free from and he has already set me from so many things during this fast so all I have to do is surrender and trust in Him and I will have the victory. Amen...please pray for me!



I will include you in my prayers tonight. It will get better. Be encouraged. 

I am officially done with day 2. Feeling empowered and blessed at the status quo even though I want and need more.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely, I totally understand where you are coming from! I will definitely keep you in my prayers. I am in a very similar situation bc tomorrow (well technically today LOL) a committee is meeting to discuss my resume and potential as a summer intern. I am in academia and this really seems like it could be my dream job! I already met with the director and she inquired whether I'd would be interested in staying on as an employee past the summer internship as a longer term position! So I was getting excited, but I am trying not to get too excited bc they haven't offered me the position yet  But my prayer for me is the same one I will pray for you: God's will be done! Ultimately, I don't know if this is the place He wants me to be and I'll leave it up to Him (the expert) to decide that! I just want to do my best and let Jesus do the rest! So I will pray you have peace, serenity and clarity during your job interview and that God will enable you to put your best foot forward! What happens after that I will entirely leave up to His discretion 



lovely008 said:


> Thanks so much for this...I've been so discouraged and anxious for the past hour or so because of a job interview I have tomorrow (agreed to it yesterday) and I'm frozen because I feel like just giving up, I can't even open my mouth to say help me Jesus. I'm just listening to worship music. I've been here so many times before in the past and anxiety almost destroyed me in the past. I want to fall apart and give up but you reminded me that this is what The Lord wants to set me free from and he has already set me from so many things during this fast so all I have to do is surrender and trust in Him and I will have the victory. Amen...please pray for me!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ladies, please say a prayer for me. I have been struggling with abdominal pain since yesterday morning  I have a history of stomach problems (I had my first ulcer at age 10!), so this is not a "new" thing perse. I think maybe I have been eating too much fiber and not drinking enough water, hence the issues. I am going to lay off the wheat containing products and nuts for the next 6 days. Trying to stick to fruits and veggies for the rest of the fast  I was driving last night and it was so bad I just had to say "Jesus help me!" over and over again. Then a thought came to my mind that I should praise Him through the pain...not that I am happy about it, but my praise should NOT be dependent on my circumstances! So I just start praising God for who He was and do you know the pain subsided until I arrived home?! Jesus is just so good to me! I just feel compelled to praise Him through the good and bad times now...another blessing of the fast  But I am still praying the pain will be taken away because I don't want to keep functioning at half-speed...thanks ladies!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 26, 2011)

WhipEffectz, you still hanging in there?  This is one of the best decisions that ou have made.

Ladies, I just finished praying and all I can say is Wo.  I am so in awe right now. Feeling God's presence.  I can't say thanks enough.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Zeal said:


> WhipEffectz, you still hanging in there?  This is one of the best decisions that ou have made.
> 
> Ladies, I just finished praying and all I can say is Wo.  I am so in awe right now. Feeling God's presence.  I can't say thanks enough.



Yes dear! Day 3 and I am still in it to win it. I have pretty much lost my desire for meat. I intentionally let my dad leave some Oreos out on the counter while I was cooking last night. The aroma was heavenly but I resisted.  Other than that, I am pretty much over sugar...at least for now. I agree, this is an excellent decision. Praise God for helping me this far.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking about getting some of this. Its very high in protein. Vegetarian Organic Life 13


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that... do you drink chamomile tea? I've read that drinking this tea in the morning on an empty stomach soothes the pain of ulcers. 




LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Ladies, please say a prayer for me. I have been struggling with abdominal pain since yesterday morning  I have a history of stomach problems (I had my first ulcer at age 10!), so this is not a "new" thing perse. I think maybe I have been eating too much fiber and not drinking enough water, hence the issues. I am going to lay off the wheat containing products and nuts for the next 6 days. Trying to stick to fruits and veggies for the rest of the fast  I was driving last night and it was so bad I just had to say "Jesus help me!" over and over again. Then a thought came to my mind that I should praise Him through the pain...not that I am happy about it, but my praise should NOT be dependent on my circumstances! So I just start praising God for who He was and do you know the pain subsided until I arrived home?! Jesus is just so good to me! I just feel compelled to praise Him through the good and bad times now...another blessing of the fast  But I am still praying the pain will be taken away because I don't want to keep functioning at half-speed...thanks ladies!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for your concern! I don't drink chamomile tea, but I'll have to try it!  I would normally try to drink peppermint tea to soothe my tummy, but herbal teas are discouraged during the Daniel fast from what I have read. I just have to hang in until Monday, so I will try both teas then  I am feeling much better this evening thank God!



Laela said:


> I'm sorry to hear that... do you drink chamomile tea? I've read that drinking this tea in the morning on an empty stomach soothes the pain of ulcers.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Winding down this time of fasting and  just wanted to share a few things with you wonderful ladies. I have decided to make sure I am living a fasted life throughout the year to include specific predetermined dates/times of fasting. I did this about a year or so ago but didn't last year. At that point I decided to fast the first weekend of every month as a type of 'first fruits' offering to our Lord. I haven't decided when but I am going to fast a minimum of once a quarter _on purpose _as an individual. Of course, I'll fast along with my church or for other unplanned reasons too. Also, I am sooo excited b/c we are having an upcoming prayer conference at my church!! I specifically felt God break some things off of me during a recent service but in my spirit I am_* really *_excited about this upcoming service!! I don't know much about the guest prophetess that is going to be ministering but _I know that I know _I'm supposed to be there. :woohoo: I hope all is well with each of you. I always pray for my LHCF sisters during intercession but this time together has been especially nice!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 27, 2011)

Day 19 - Wow. Piggybacking on Prudent. I have been thinking of doing a full fast until 6 PM every Monday. ... or one day of the week.

ETA:  Oooops I meant to say liquid..
I wonder why I typed that.

hmmmm?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL @ Zeal! And Prudent1 thank goodness for your blessings! Yeah, this has been a wonderful time...difficult, but so fruitful! I can't express how much gratitude I have in my heart for this time. I wouldn't be able to do it justice. I am also planning to make this a lifestyle, not just a one time thing. God will instruct me on how often to do this throughout the year, so I am not worried  I'm thinking maybe a Sat or Sunday fast? I'll pray about it! 

I also have enjoyed developing a fellowship with you ladies! That part of this experience has been priceless! The accountability and encouragement has been nothing short of amazing! And I have a praise report: I have been painfree since last night! YAY! And I just received an email that the research center is offering me not only a summer internship, but a job that extends after the summer!!!! Praise Jesus!!! I read the email and just started to cry...I thought it looked like a good fit, but I left it up to God to determine that and whether it was His will that I should get it  He is just so good that if I had a thousand tongues I couldn't thank Him enough!


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 27, 2011)

So, I stopped fasting last week, I gave up. I reasoned that I would start again in March, but I feel like God has just slapped me up side the head and said no child, you need to fast now. I know I do. I know I can, I just stumbled, but I am standing back up. Everything I was trying to do before, is out the window now. I am just going to focus on God and his word. I know Jesus gives me everything I need to be strong. Praying for everyone  God bless you all.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Day 4 and I feel great!


----------



## gn1g (Jan 27, 2011)

O my goodness I am feigning for beef!  whew it was easy, but now it is getting really tuff.
I am aching in my body and can't wait to really eat on 2/9!

O*UR BREAKTHROUGH IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!*


----------



## Zeal (Jan 27, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> So, I stopped fasting last week, I gave up. I reasoned that I would start again in March, but I feel like God has just slapped me up side the head and said no child, you need to fast now. I know I do. I know I can, I just stumbled, but I am standing back up. Everything I was trying to do before, is out the window now. I am just going to focus on God and his word. I know Jesus gives me everything I need to be strong. Praying for everyone  God bless you all.


 
At least you came back.  Keep trying.  God is always waiting.  

*I AM HUNGRY!!!!  I JUST WANT ANYTHING.  ANYTHING WILL DO.  I AM NOT HUNGRY.  I JUST WANT TO EAT. GRRRRRRRRR.  NO WATING AFTER AFTER 7.  NO EATING AFTER 7. NO EATING AFTER 7.*

Praise report!  I was blessed financially and will be able to pay my rent tomorrow.  I am two months behind.  I actually recieved a letter Monday stating that I would be taken to court if I did not pay by tomorrow.

Well guess what?  I am paying tomorrow.  NOW FOR THAT JOB LORD!


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 28, 2011)

Well Ladies thank you all for keeping me going! When I felt tempted to crave in and have some meat today. I remembered_ first_ my commitment to God and _2nd_ your testimonies! 
I have a mini praise report! I've been praying that God remove anyone who does not wish to obey Him from my family's life and he has removed a few people already! These people have really stolen the peace from our house and they are gone! 
Also I've been praying against some persecution I've received continuously these past two weeks. The Lord put a stop to that as well.
Lastly, I want to thank Him for my increased faith. I've really begun to take His promises at face value.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 28, 2011)

*Breakfast*

Hot Pink Smoothie

2 pieces of raw beet (It was a BIG beet. cut into about 6 pieces)
2 carrots
6 or 7 dates
1/4 cup pumpkin seeds
Handful goji berries
Vanilla Extract
1 1/2 cup water
6 ice cubes

Yummmmmmmy!    First time making this way

Keep going ladies. Stand in agreement  with me for a job. I've been out 2 years.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 28, 2011)

Let's stand in agreement.  

No matter the issue.  We are covered.  He may not come when we "want".  He comes in his time.  His way are higher than our ways.  His thoughts are higher than our thoughts. But he knows what he is doing.

If you pray.  Don't worry.  God is not slack concerning his promises.  Stand on the promises. All power is in his hands.

Let's rest!  We were born into rest.  Think about when Adam was created.

(I'm encouraging myself)  LOL!

YouTube - Youthful Praise - Resting On His Promise (AUDIO ONLY)  <---- Resting on


----------



## Zeal (Jan 28, 2011)

*Prayer  -To Walk in the Word*

Father, in the name of Jesus, I commit myself to walk in the Word. Your
Word living in me produces Your life in this world. I recognize that Your
Word is integrity itself — steadfast, sure, eternal — and I trust my life to its
provisions.

You have sent Your Word forth into my heart. I let it dwell in me richly in all
wisdom. I meditate in it day and night so that I may diligently act on it. The
Incorruptible Seed, the Living Word, the Word of Truth, is abiding in my
spirit. That Seed is growing mightily in me now, producing Your nature,
Your life. It is my counsel, my shield, my buckler, my powerful weapon in
battle. The Word is a lamp to my feet and a light to my path. It makes my
way plain before me. I do not stumble, for my steps are ordered in the
Word.

The Holy Spirit leads and guides me into all the truth. He gives me
understanding, discernment, and comprehension so that I am preserved
from the snares of the evil one.

I delight myself in You and Your Word. Because of that, You put Your
desires within my heart. I commit my way unto You, and You bring it to
pass. I am confident that You are at work in me now both to will and to do
all Your good pleasure.

I exalt Your Word, hold it in high esteem, and give it first place. I make my
schedule around Your Word. I make the Word the final authority to settle all
questions that confront me. I choose to agree with the Word of God, and I
choose to disagree with any thoughts, conditions, or circumstances contrary
to Your Word. I boldly and confidently say that my heart is fixed and
established on the solid foundation — the living Word of God! Amen.

21-Days of Declaration - The Purpose of the Woman Ministry to Women


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jan 28, 2011)

Zeal said:


> Let's stand in agreement.
> 
> No matter the issue. We are covered. He may not come when we "want". He comes in his time. His way are higher than our ways. His thoughts are higher than our thoughts. But he knows what he is doing.
> 
> ...


 
  ...............


----------



## Zeal (Jan 28, 2011)

I made to 6:00! 

Hang in there ladies.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 28, 2011)

I will be so excited when Monday comes! I miss meat so much LOL Who knew that would be the hardest thing to be without...especially because I had an addiction to sugar! Thank you Jesus for helping me (and all of us) through this fast thus far! We know that you will sustain us until its completion...


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Day 8. Thank god I'm still going strong.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 31, 2011)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Day 8. Thank god I'm still going strong.


 

Keep going!  You can do it!  It's over for me.   But I may just try to keep this diet.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeal said:


> Keep going!  You can do it!  It's over for me.   But I may just try to keep this diet.



Thanks! I am even with Super Bowl weekend coming. lol I was eating mostly fish with fresh fruits and vegetables before so I will continue afterwards.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 4, 2011)

Who ever is still on... Hang in there.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Day 13 here. God is good.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 5, 2011)

i fell yesterday for the first time, bacon is irresistable at times.  But I am stronger now and will keep rollin.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 7, 2011)

Keep going you all.  You can do it


----------



## Aniece28 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is my fist day of the Daniel fast.  I'm doing this to gain a closer relationship with God. For cleansing and healing of my mind, body, and spirit.  I'm also seeking clarity about the things God would have me do. 

I've never fasted for longer than a week before.  But this thread is encouraging, so I'm gonna step outta my comfort zone and do this!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm on day 15. After day 3, the time flies by. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Aniece28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.   

I'm on day 3.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Day 17 and I feel great. Don't worry, the time will fly by. My cravings went away by day 3 I think.


----------



## Aniece28 (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't make it.  I don't think I was getting enough calories, because I was feeling lightheaded/weak.  Oh, well.  I'll try again another time, but I'll have to plan out a detailed menu beforehand. Winging it didn't work.


----------

